# Evento convectivo final de Maio 2011



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2011 às 14:19)

Tópico resumo dos dias de instabilidade de finais de Maio 2011

*Fotografia e Vídeo*


*25 de Maio:*
 Temporal em Lamego e Viseu - 25 Maio 2011

*27 de Maio:*
Caçada Meteorológica - Montemor-o-Novo

*28 de Maio:*
Trovoada em Santarém
Trovoada em Corroios
Temporal Atalaia-Montijo
Trovoada Quinta do Conde
Tarde convectiva no Couço
Evento convectivo em Rio Maior
 Chuva intensa Nazaré - 28 Maio 2011 
 Shelf cloud Coruche - 28 Maio 2011

*(Trabalho de edição ainda a decorrer)*

Se houver algum erro, digam


----------

